# new basso loto 1994



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Here are some images of my new basso loto. The frame has been on the shelf at my lbs for 13 years, and after cycling for two years on a oversized alu bike, I wanted to return to steel. It's 61 cm cc, but 66 ct. Anyone familiar with this frame?
The decall says"25crmo4 sx" super light basso tube concept. Thinking of campy centaur 2007 groupset.
Thanks


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

Wow, that's pretty. What's the rear spacing? I think that would make a beauty modern classic.

Jim


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow. That is a great find. The extended headtube is years ahead of it's time...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

How tall are you?

Looks like a great frame if you're 6'3" plus. Don't worry about the rear spacing. Those old steel frames can be made to acommodate anything from 120 to 130mm spacing.

Beauty!!


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Beautiful frame. Congratulations!


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

*rear spacing*

Thank you for your replies, the frame has a rear spacing of 130 mm, I can use 10 speed. I,m over 6'3", so I 'm quite lucky with the big frame size. I need to find a good threaded headset, and quill stem plus 1 inch handlebar. Everything is oversized nowadays here in Holland. I might use a quill to ahead converter first to find out where I want my handlebar to be, and than order a classic stem.

Peter


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Really nice. I haven't ever seen an older Italian frame with an extended head tube like that. It makes sense for taller riders.


----------



## plodderslusk (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a Loto from 96 or 97 with 9 speed Dura Ace. Looks a lot like yours. It is a very nice riding bike, weighs 9 kgs.


----------

